# vhf and dsc hook up



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

tried to hook up the dsc function on my new vhf. i have the wires hooked up as the gps book reads and still no coordinates displayed on radio. i was wondering does it constantly display coordinates or just when the dsc button is pushed?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Our Icom 502 was aPAIN to hookup correctly - it took Scott 3 tries to get it working right. The Uniden we had on a previous boat was abreeze, but this one was a challenge because of the RCA plugs. Anyway, to answer your question,when we cut the Garmin on and then theVHF on, we pressDSConce to showourcoordinates, and theyare thenconstantly displayed all day.Even underway, we can watch the coordinates on the radio changing.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't say what equipment you have?



My S/H VHF displays all the time. No extra buttons to push. I just turn on my Garmin 2006C and S/H VHF.



I've never seen it any other way with a S/H VHF.















































NEMA Box.


----------



## HOLE STRETCHER (Oct 15, 2007)

You might need to check your sentences. I had to make sure my machine was sending the right sentences out or recieving. I can't remember exactly but check your manual to see if it has anything about that.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

it is a lowrance lm480 - vhf is cobra mr45 

vhf only has 2 input wires to the gps red/black

the 480 book says yellow is outputpositive and the bare wire is ground.

i put red to yellow and black to ground. 

i haven't been pushing the dsc button though, it's pretty intimidating with that little cover and all.:nonono


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I did a little research to try and find Cobria's website to investigate this farther. I couldn't find the link.



I need to look at the schismatics for both units to give you a answer.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Lowrance gps are only fully compatible with the Lowrance vhfs.How convenient! I've discussed this with Lowrance and your unit should be able to output your location to others via dcs but you will not be able to see their location when they call you or you hear a distress call.Not sure about your radio but mine has a small satellite icon that shows it is receiving the signal from my lowrance unit.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

that explains it! atleast i'm not really crazy after all! thanks:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Have ya tried going thru the NMEA cables,that should take care of the interface problem. I have a Raymarine gps/sounder that talks to the spare Garmin gps,Standard DSC vhfand the JRC radar thru the NMEA network of cables. The rest of the stuff talk thru the Sea-talk network off the same unit. Just a thought to maybe check further into your manual for differant hook-ups. Oh yea,check the setting on the radio to see if the coordinates are turned on.


----------

